

Ask HN: What non-email tool do you use for internal discussions?   - syedkarim

Where I work, we have too much noise in our inbox. Consequently, it&#x27;s difficult to get people to concentrate on the more-involved discussions because they are too distracted with calendaring meetings and booking travel.<p>If you aren&#x27;t using a primarily email-based tool (like a listserv), what do you use to facilitate in-depth, asynchronous discussions on internal and confidential issues?
======
AndrewLuke
We use blimp ([http://getblimp.com](http://getblimp.com)). Works very well.

------
simantel
We actually use Skype at work, but I'd go with IRC if it was up to me.

------
lifeguard
I like Jabber (XMMP) w/ persistent 'chat rooms'.

